# P99 QA Field Strip



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Ive noticed to field strip my P99 QA I must actually move the slide back slightly, then pull down the take down catch and move the slide forward so it can come off. I am I doing this correctly? The manual says nothing about moving the slide back slightly.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Never mind I found the problem. I wasnt pushing down hard enough on the take down catch.


----------



## bigdude (Sep 1, 2009)

I field strip mine by slightly pulling the slide back as well.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

bigdude said:


> I field strip mine by slightly pulling the slide back as well.


Ok. I gues it can be done both ways. It seem esier to do by pulling the slide back slightly.


----------

